# VOTE NOW FOR YOUR FAVOURITE VIKING ENTRY



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

We received some great entries in the *WIN A VIKING KAYAK COMPETITION*. Members used the special AKFF/ Viking logo in some wierd and wacky ways so I'd like to thank those that got involved for their efforts and ideas.

OK, the next step in this process is now upon us.

We've selected what we think are the best 10 entries received. These entries showed effort, ingenuity and most of all, showed the logo off in strange and wonderful ways. Like any good event there was beer, fishing, fast cars, good looking girls, boats and even some nudity. :shock: :shock:

Now I call upon ALL AKFF members to vote for your favourite 5 entries. This poll will run for a week, and will determine the TOP 5. Once members have selected their top 5 all entries will then go into a draw and one lucky winner will be randomly selected. Please note - this poll allows you to click 5 boxes, however once you've voted you won't be able to vote again or change your mind so MAKE IT COUNT! Remember, one of these AKFFers WILL win a new kayak!

Choices are shown below...now, get voting!

*Crazy Horse - V8 Supercars / Grid Girls*

























*Keza - Monkeys and Temples * 

























*Robbo - Grains of Sand*









*Robbo - Edmund Barton Statue*









*Arpie - ET*









*JustCruisin - TAFE Class*









*Dr Jed - Getting Chilly with it*









*Steven M - the good ship Viking*









*Zipper - Adventure Bound TV hosts*









*Homemade - New kayak design *


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Is there any reason Robbo got two options in the poll? Just curious, he already got one of my votes.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

L3GACY said:


> Is there any reason Robbo got two options in the poll? Just curious, he already got one of my votes.


Yep, Robbo put in 3 different entries and 2 of them were considered good enough to be in the TOP 10, so he gets 2 shots at it.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

There's some great ideas there!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Waaaaah!

I thought I had an entry in....boo hooo ....sob sob..

pout pout andybear


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd vote for ya Andy.

Though I'm glad ya didn't resort to nudity like Jed, in order to get into the top 10.  :lol:

Red.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bump...

don't forget to git yer votes in!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good photos lads.

Now in keeping up withthe high ethical values here at AKFF, I'd just like to advise members in the running, that my vote can be influenced.

I am not unethical enough accept payment. However, tips on secret fishing locations, promises of slave like agreement to hairbrained opinions of mine posted here, or sickening levels of praise of any fish I catch and and display here, can see my vote go your way.

Letting the bidding begin


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

how could i not vote for the entry showing the loverly Grid Girls....omg....damn :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

BUMPITY BUMP>>>>>>>>>>>>> POLL CLOSES TOMORROW SO CAST YOUR VOTES!


----------

